#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-30
<smartboyhw> ypwong, heyas, please change topic of the channel:)
<ypwong> indeed
<ypwong> someone please change it
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong: BTW I seriously don't recommend putting daily images' links in the download page
<smartboyhw> ypwong, well, I asked JackYu and he asks for you to do it:P
 * ypwong thinks he's the only one who have op, oh
<ypwong> i'll change
<JackYu> smartboyhw, 恩，关于daily images，确实不适合放到官网上供普通用户下载。
<ypwong> smartboyhw, i think should be fine as long as they are explicit that those are daily
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong I would rather want you guys to link to a testing page, with big bolded warnings
<smartboyhw> Then you can put the daily images' links there.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, should be like that
<smartboyhw> ypwong, apparently, it isn't: http://www.ubuntukylin.com/downloads/
<ypwong> smartboyhw, right, it's vague what "每日更新版" means
<smartboyhw> ypwong, agreed
<JackYu> agree
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || 13.10 Final Beta 发布 - http://www.ubuntukylin.com/downloads/ || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<ypwong> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/downloads/ 写错了，应该是 Final Beta
<JackYu> ypwong, 是的。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-03
<chenzhiwo> 用过UbuntuKylin，感觉系统资源占用还是比较多的。
<chenzhiwo> 不知道13.10会不会好一点?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-04
<chenzhiwo> 还有一次出现一个情况，我调整了语言设置以后，整个系统界面就变成和普通的Ubuntu一样了。特色壁纸什么的都不见了。登录管理器也是显示Ubuntu13.04
<Dreamgoes> hello everyone , i am a rookie;-)
<Dreamgoes> anyone here?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-05
<smartboyhw> JackYu, maclin: How's preparation for 13.10 final?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-06
<JackYu> smartboyhw, hi
<JackYu> smartboyhw, on holiday?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, it's Sunday....
<JackYu> smartboyhw, no National Day in HK?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, huh? That holiday was over by ages
<smartboyhw> We only have 1 day
<JackYu> oh... We have 7 days, lol
<smartboyhw> JackYu, do look at the logs in #ubuntu-devel today (use irclogs.ubuntu.com), it seems you guys have absolutely wrong VCS practices:P
<JackYu> smartboyhw, really? let me see...
<smartboyhw> JackYu, speaking of "the test", see if I can pass it:P
<JackYu> smartboyhw, it's easy for you:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, who knows;)
<smartboyhw> maclin, how's preparation for UbuntuKylin 13.10?
<maclin> smartboyhw, there still exists some small bugs, we hope to fix them before the final release:)
<maclin> the test cases we merge into manual-tests branch have not synced to qatracker. I will ask balloons help to confirm it this evening
<smartboyhw> maclin, this evening?
<maclin> smartboyhw, balloons said I should be capable assigning the tests, but I don't know how to do it.
<smartboyhw> Tomorrow evening makes more sense:P
<smartboyhw> maclin, you should never expect balloons to turn up on Saturdays and Sundays (his time)
<maclin> smartboyhw, yes, I forget this is Sunday ^_^
<smartboyhw> maclin, LOL
<maclin> we are still in National Day vacation which makes us mindless of weekend:)
<smartboyhw> maclin, we only have one day of National Day vacation...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-30
<loxng> :>
<loxng> 有人吗？
<JackYu> loxng, 今天放假了。。。
<loxng> 哦
<wiky> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-01
<bossren> hello
<bossren> 有人在吗？
<bossren> 出来聊聊天
<bossren> 怎么这么冷清啊？？？
<bossren> 这里全是老外？？？
<wiky> hi
<wiky> 这里基本是中国人
<bossren> 哦
<bossren> 我
<bossren> 以为没有人呢
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-28
<hikiko> hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-10-04
<hikiko> Trevinho, andyrock if you have some time could you please review the move plugin additions, the expo bug and a grid low gfx optimisation here: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.fix-expo-gap-bug/+merge/304076 https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.move-additions/+merge/305008 https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.grid-blend-option/+merge/305094
<hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.opt-when-no-blur/+merge/300864 and this one too if possible
<hikiko> oh noes
<hikiko> wrong window again :)
<hikiko> sorry people
